# Need some HOPE? The Story of from the lowest place to the best! [photos!!!]



## ScooterMBP (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey everybody!

First off, if you're reading this, I know how you feel. Know that there are lots of people who are scared to death, just like you are.

I am not going to go through all of my symptoms, as there are many other places on this forum to discuss that. I am writing this post to give you some hope! Some positive thoughts. I've been wanting to sit down and write this for several years, but I honest to God have been busy with regular life, I haven't really had time.

First, I want to thank God above for everything. Without him, I would NEVER be where I am today.

So I'll give you some background on my DP History first.

I have been experiencing DP or symptoms of DP since I was about 13 years old. I remember when I was younger, I would have these freak out sessions, where I would cry and scream... My mom and dad didn't know what to do! I felt awful. I was able to get through with some small dosages of medication, then was able to drop the medication, and I got used to the small feelings of anxiety and DP that I felt all through High School. It unfortunately just became apart of my life and something I got used to.

I am gay. My doctors and I have not completely pinpointed the cause of DP, in fact, one of them thinks it could have just come up on its own. Either way, I went through tremendous amounts of stress and expectation from my parents, as I lived in a very religious household. I was always told I would never be successful, never amount to anything because I was gay. This probably contributed to my symptoms, again we don't know for sure.

Fast forward to about two years ago, one evening at a Chinese buffet. It started happening all over again that night. I got the sweatiest palms ever, and thought I wasn't even going to make it home. I called my mom crying and hysterical, telling her it was happening again.

I began a LONG 6 month battle with constant, life debilitating symptoms of DP. I could not drive. A ride in a car was probably one of the worst worst things during the time. I always felt like I was going to pass out while I was in the car, always so nervous, anxious, gripping the handle of the door and trying to hard not to break into tears because it felt like I was riding a carnival ride that I was not able to get off of. Going to doctor's appointments were the worst. I wanted to go so badly, because I wanted to get better, but it was a struggle to get me in the car. I hated it so much.

I could not work or go to school. I had a great job at the time, and was attending the University of Alabama as a sophomore. I had to take a sick leave from my job (which almost ran out because I was gone for so long) got behind on school, and felt so alone. I felt dead. My normal, upbeat, busy and amazing life was over as far as I was concerned.

I sat at home for weeks at a time, only really leaving to go to doctor's appointments. Sometimes it was a struggle to even go outside. When I first started and onward about halfway through the 6 month episode, I got to where I almost felt like I couldn't walk far... Walking even small distances, from my bedroom to the kitchen for example, seemed impossible. I felt totally out of whack. Staying in the bed was even uncomfortable. As with most patients with DP or symptoms of DR or DP, I was very, very anxious. Sometimes I feel that panic attacks were triggered because of how bad the symptoms got.

I thought for the longest time that something was physically wrong with my body. I thought I had a brain tumor, MS, cancer. I was searching for a diagnosis that was not there, because there was nothing wrong with my normal bodily function. I remember specifically on one occasion being told I would have to wait a month to see a well known Neurologist in our area, and felt like dying right then and there. What was I going to do for a MONTH? "Don't these people understand that I feel like I'm dying! Something is going wrong and I can't figure out what it is!!!" I went to several doctors, I think about 10 different doctors in 8 different disciplines.

I was completely miserable. Living another day seemed like I was dying a little bit more, and one day I would be completely dead. It felt like a slow painful death. I couldn't sleep. I would sleep maybe 4 or 5 hours a night max. Honestly, during all those doctor's appointments, I was hoping, PRAYING for some kind of diagnosis. I was hoping so much that a doctor would find something rock solid and be able to treat it, even if I was dying from a brain tumor or cancer. I even went to the ER one time, because I was so scared and felt like I was going to pass out. I believe now that that episode was a panic attack.

The days seemed like they lasted a week. I especially hated night for some reason. I hated when it got dark. I am still not really sure why, but it made me more anxious.

At this point, I had glanced over readings and articles about DP, but I wasn't really convinced that it was in fact what I had. I was just in the medical mode. Find something, anything, that sounds even slightly like what I'm experiencing, and BOOM, "that's got to be it!!!"

Even though I didn't really believe all the mumbo-jumbo about DP that I was reading, I was doing things that made it better without even realizing. One of the weird things I took up was crocheting. I loved it so much. The work was so tedious and intricate that it got my brain completely off what I was feeling. Hard concentration was something I noticed (but not really noticed) that made me feel better. I would also write extremely long journals, sometimes several times a day. I just felt like I had to get what was in my brain onto a physical piece of paper. I also made personal daily videos of myself talking about how I was feeling and what I was doing (if anything).

I felt at times like I was going to die. I felt at times that maybe it would be better if I died. I felt at times that I would live out my dreams; others I felt like my dreams were crushed and I would never ever ever achieve them. But my dreams were far too big to be crushed by some ole' DP. Pshhh!

So now what you really want to hear about: The road to my 'normal'.

It's important to note that everyone's 'normal' is different. Some people may have their feelings go away completely and be 100% cured, while some may see spurts. Some may go through a tough week. Some a tough few hours. It completely varies. But I would consider myself one who has his DP symptoms under control. I am not cured by any means, but I have a wonderful beautiful life. Do I have tough days, or even weeks? Yep. Having an awful couple of days right now. Almost didn't want to go to class today (I'll get to that a few paragraphs down  ) but I did anyway. Also, it is important to know that I have NEVER in my whole life ever touched a recreational drug. EVER. I have never smoked cigarettes. I drink some beer during Alabama football (Roll TIDE!) but that's pretty much it.

The struggle continued, but at one point I made a decision. I was not going to get anywhere by sitting inside the house. Sure, it felt the most comfortable, sure it felt the most secure. But I was miserable. It got to the point that my parents were very frustrated.... they of course very deeply cared about me, but they just didn't know what else to do.

One morning, I woke up, looked out the window, and honestly, God showed me how pretty of a day it was. It wasn't some divine intervention or anything, I was just reminded of how beautiful it was on this nice summer day. Why not go outside? It won't hurt anything right?

I went outside on the porch. I sat on the swing, looking at the fluttering leaves on the trees gently blowing in the wind. My mom peeked her head out of the front glass door, with a surprised look. "Wow, you're outside?" She said with a big smile on her face. "Yeah, decided I'm going to do something different today" I said back. A few minutes later, she peeked back out. My sister had been sick with a cold that week and they had just got back from the doctor's office early that morning. "Cassie's medicine is ready at the drugstore, you thing you could go pick it up for me?" At first, I immediately said "No." Mom said "Are you sure?" "Yeah, I just really don't feel good today."

But then, I stared at the road, stared at my car... and started crying. I hadn't driven my car in 6 months. I just stared at it in tears. As HARD as it was to think about, I wanted to drive to the drug store. At that moment, I HAD to drive to the drug store. It was going to be, as I saw it, my one and only shot, my test, to see if I could over come a complete life disruption.

I ran inside, tears streaming down my face, looked right at my mom and said, "I want to drive to the drug store." She began to cry, handed me my keys from the hook, and smiled. "I'm so proud of you."

I got inside the car for a moment... I was scared to death. 'What if I start to feel weird? What if I start to feel like I'm going to pass out? What if I feel like things aren't real when I get there?' I put all of those thoughts out of my brain, and started the car.

The drugstore, a mom and pop shop, is literally not even a block down our road. But I felt like I was driving from Alabama to Denver. I went inside, picked up the medicine, and drove back home. Needless to say, my drive to the drugstore made me feel like a new man.

Finally, I broke down and went to a psychologist. I was at my wits end, had no where else to turn for medical advice as I had travelled all those avenues, and was truly miserable. I literally called the most well known mental health firm in my area and said to the receptionist, "I know you're not supposed to do this, but who do you like the most? I want someone who is nice, doesn't jump to conclusions and will really listen." So, God sent me an angel, Cathy Johnston at Grayson and Associates in Birmingham. Slowly but surely, we started talking it out and figuring out together how we were going to reboot.

Several weeks down the road, I knew that my lease in my old apartment was up. I was going to have to go to Tuscaloosa and move all my stuff from my old apartment to my new one, in which I had signed a lease but was still feeling awful most of the time, and could not find myself to stay and go to school yet. I at that point yet, even though Cathy and I were making great strides. I would say with me being at the bottom at around the third month, I was at level 4 on a scale of 10 at this time. The quickly ensuing trip scared the living shit out of me. There was not a CHANCE that I would be able to travel with my parents, for 50 miles, in a car, to move my stuff from one apartment to another! never.

It was raining that day. It was hell. I felt like a zombie the entire time. It was surreal too! I walked into the apartment that I had left nearly 5 months earlier, everything in the exact place I had left it, but covered in dust. I had literally packed a backpack with clothes, driven to my parents house, and had not been back to the apartment since. I helped my parents move my stuff to my new apartment, feeling like I was going to die the entire time.

I think this is the most momentous moment on this journey that we call DP. Remember I told you it was raining? Well, on the way back to my parents house, the rain stopped, and a beautiful sunset had drifted into the sky. As my mom drove down the interstate, I smiled from ear to ear. I felt calm. I did it. Something that day pushed me over the edge, the good edge. The shear thought that I had accomplished something so tremendous, something I thought 3 months ago would never again happen in my life, happened. There was hope.

It was all uphill from there. Cathy connected me with an AMAZING nurse practitioner who was also very young and very versed and open minded. I think that's important when finding a counselor, you must find someone who you can connect to... and someone who is out of school recently, as they have a higher probability of studying the said disorder than some of the older folks out there (although my current NP is amazing, a bit older, and VERY interested in depersonalization. It's really cool. He wants to start a study about how certain medications affect the disorder, and he said when he read my file, before I even walked into his office for the first time, that I was just the umph he needed to get his project off the ground. It was a great feeling.)

I got into a mediation regimen, that took many, many attempts. Finding what worked right was tough, but I knew that it was the only thing that was going to work.

You see, I have big dreams. Since I was about 5, all I wanted to do was stand in front of a camera. I loved video cameras, I loved making cool videos, and I loved making fake newscasts. Since I was about 7 years old, I've wanted to be a news anchor. The dream manifested itself more and more during high school. I continued to get more and more passionate about it. By my first year in college, it was all I could think about. TV was my life, I loved it so much, and it is what God put me on this earth to do. It's just one of those destiny things, you know?

I was scared about medicine at first. I thought it would make me feel worse. Honestly, some of it did. Some of it had no affect, and some of it made me feel better. Finally I found something that worked, and slowly but surely, I began to get back to the life I was so familiar with just 6 months earlier.

so NOW for the triumph. This should make you feel really good. And if it doesn't, you have a heart made of stone.

I registered for class for the spring semester at Alabama. I only registered for 9 hours, because I wanted to start slow. More and more I began to drive, more and more I got out on my own. I finally, FINALLY grouped up enough strength to move to my new apartment. There were times while I was out and about that I felt really really bad, got really scared, and thought I wasn't going to make it. But guess what, I did!!! Once I got over those feelings, it felt so good. That sensation alone can be so good for you.

Fast forward to January 2012, and I was laying in my bed, in my apartment in Tuscaloosa. It was surreal. I had class the next day. I cried for almost an hour, sitting and thinking about how far I'd come, the painful journey to that VERY moment. A moment where I finally wanted to be. It was one of the most refreshing, exhilarating, exciting and scariest moments of my life. I went to class the next day, with a small episode, but nothing I couldn't handle. The rest, as they say, is history. (Cue the inspirational/grand music here.)

In the middle of all of this, I met a wonderful, compassionate, understanding man named Justin. Finally someone who understood the pain of someone hurting. No, he didn't have the answers, but he did know how to care. How to look me in the eye and say, "It's going to be okay bebe." He is a nationally registered paramedic, helping to save lives everyday. It was one of the miracles of my DP. I try to thank God every single day for Justin. If it hadn't been for my DP, I wouldn't have been living with my parents, close to Justin, probably would have never met him. I can't imagine life without him. We've been together for over two years now.

Here's my favorite part. SHOWING you some of my triumph. There are many posts on this forum. But I haven't found one that is very illustrative. I'm going to give you proof in living color that someone with DP can over come, and have a regular, pretty grand life.










This is my sister and I. This was one of the first major outings after starting to feel better. At the good ole' cracker barrel!










This is Justin and I shortly after we met, visiting Oak Mountain State Park, just outside of Birmingham. Fall is my favorite season! I was a little hesitant about going up there at first, but I was feeling pretty good... so I gave it a shot. Needless to say, the amazing fall colors were WELL WELL worth it.










This is Justin and I atop the Vulcan Statue viewing deck, with a gorgeous view of Birmingham high atop Red Mountain. These are the moments you live for.










As a result of my recovery, I was FINALLY able to go back to work. I loved working at Best Buy back then, and it was SO SO good to be back in my old mode. It was so refreshing to see the people I loved and worked with, and seeing their smiling faces made it ALL completely worth it. (I no longer work at Best Buy but it was such a fun experience)










My 21st birthday!!!!!!!!!!!! Nuff said.










So in February I got up enough courage to go on a little vacation. Justin and I went to the North Georgia Mountians in Feburary 2012. We stayed North of Chattsworth near Fort Mountain State Park in a cabin. It was the farthest I had been away since my major illness, and you can ask Justin, I had a pretty bad episode while we were there. BUT, look at that view. It was almost perfect. I just dealt with it... Was down for a couple of hours but got a hold of myself... and had a great time!!!










A few months later, I was back at my dream stuff. I worked at WVUA-TV before I got sick (the Independent TV station in Tuscaloosa, as a reporter and producer) but had to quit because of being sick. Well, I went back to work. If you've ever watched The Weather Channel, you know who the guy in the green in this picture is. Jim Cantore! I got to interview him when he came to Tuscaloosa in April 2012, the 1 Year Anniversary of the April 2011 tornado outbreak in Alabama, the deadliest the the state's history.










I also went to the beach with my roomie last summer!!! When we went to Georgia, Justin drove most of the way, but the beach, I drove. It was the farthest I had driven by myself since I got sick. Also had an episode while I was at the beach, and it caused a little damper on things, but nothing unrecoverable. I hadn't been to the Alabama Gulf Coast in about 5 years, and it was SO refreshing to go!!!!!! I urge you, if you can get someone to take you... and you can ride in the car long enough, it will refresh you. I know that probably seems extremely daunting, but just when you start to make progress... go. You'll be rejuvenated I promise!!!










One of the greatest blessings from getting better is mixing live audio for Church of the Highlands. I got this awful mentality driven into my head as a child that church is where you go to get told what you've done wrong. Highlands changed all that. I love what I do... and I love my church. It's Alabama's largest church with about 25,000 active members and attendees across the state. It is a life giving church that just simply loves people. Sometimes I have little spells at church (oddly I think it has to do with my vision/the dark) but I make it through.

And the accomplishment I'm most proud of after finally making that leap of faith that day, driving my car to the drugstore, is this:

None of the above would have lined up, in my opinion, had I not gotten sick. BUT the below stuff is the EPITOME of the clique "Everything happens for a reason". It is also a miracle of God.

I was chosen, from hundreds of applicants, for an internship with THE highest rated local TV news station, WSB-TV in Atlanta. For people in my field, a chance for even a peek inside this station is the secret to success in TV!!!

In addition to that, I also applied for the Emmy Foundation's Internship Program in Los Angeles. I was selected from thousands of applications as one of the top four! After some hard decision making, and some problems in securing an internship spot from the foundation, I felt it was just right to head to Atlanta. I spent three months with some of the greatest people in the TV news business. Back when I was sick, I would never have thought about being able to LIVE, on my own, in a HUGE city like Atlanta. I mean, something like that wouldn't have even crossed my mind!!! And let me tell you, it wasn't easy... BUT. I took the risk, I had some spells while I was there, but I handled it pretty well. Most amazing experience in my LIFE. And all with God's help. It was a dream come true.










Dream: Come true. This can be you.

Here's a little sample of my intern work at WSB:






That is my journey. It is complex, long, but honestly (I can't believe I'm saying this) DP has made me such a stronger person and I have no idea how my life would be different if I didn't have it. Maybe better, maybe worse! My strength is all owed to friends, doctors, family, my amazing boyfriend, and most importantly, GOD. I know you're feeling bad. See the video below for a boost if you need it. It will make you cry, but it's an amazing, simple message.

SO!...... You're probably wanting to know the answers to some Frequently Asked Questions. I'll try to answer as many of the most popular ones I always get asked.

Q:How do you know you have Depersonalization Disorder?

AP is defined has having reoccurring, sometimes life interfering symptoms of depersonalization. Feelings like you are outside your body looking in, like you are not real or things don't seem real, people seem fake (literally), etc. You might also feel anxious and have a panic attack or it could be linked with another disorder. You don't 'know' you have anything though until you are diagnosed by a Psychologist.

Q:What medicine do you take?

A:I refrain from answering this question because what is right for me could be the entirely wrong thing for you. Because there are no extremely large case studies, the effaces of drugs on DP are not well known nor understood. I also don't want you barging into your clinician's office and demanding medicine just because you are sick. I know it's tempting, but you've got to do it right, otherwise you'll still be suffering. Also, I want to get off my medication. I feel that a full recovery doesn't include medication. It's been helping me for the past little while, but I want to be free from that as well.

Q:What things can help me even if I can't get to a doctor or in the meantime? (aka HELP I FEEL LIKE I'M DYING!!)

A:We've all been in that area where we feel like we're dying/dead. There is nothing to my knowledge that will make that feeling go completely away. However, there are many things that you can do to make it feel less awful. As I think I said earlier, I took up crocheting! It seems so weird I know, but it's something you really have to concentrate hard on, it has very fine detail. Some people like crossword puzzles. Some people like reading. Maybe clean your room. There was one point where I felt like I couldn't stand up, but I was so tired of feeling like crap that I just plopped down in the floor of my closet and started cleaning it out. Took a while and took my mind off of it. Try journaling too! Don't get too over whelmed with it... too much of it will make you feel worse in my opinion, but it's definitely healthy to get your mind onto paper.

Also, GET OUT OF YOUR HOUSE! It is one of the hardest things to do... I know it is. It seems like it's a fairy tale world... Like it's not real. But use your senses. Smell the fresh air. Take your shoes off and walk across the grass. FEEL the realness. It's so hard to do... I know. But you have to do it. It's just one more step on the road to recovery. You cannot dwell on how you feel. This week, I have had a really though time. I have felt like I really don't have any control over my body. I feel like my body is on autopilot. But (and I don't know if this is a good or bad thing...) but I can mask when I don't feel good very well. So people don't really know because I'm still laughing and trying to act normal... When on the inside I feel like something is terribly wrong. You just have to push, push, push. You're going to want to give up. you're going to want to not go outside. But you have to find a way, some way, any way, to do something other than sit inside. It will never get better if you do. It's scary, but it's the truth. Drive. Go hang out with your friends, even if they feel like they aren't real. Interaction with other people and getting your brain off your your internal thoughts and out in the real world will distract it from thinking about how you feel to talking, laughing, telling jokes.

Q:What seems to make your DP flair up or get worse:

A:I would say the main thing for me is stressful times or situations. Going somewhere far away scares me. Doing anything new scares me, for example I have had a job interview... and I might have to fly for the first time soon. I am scared beyond belief because I'm afraid of heights, so maybe that's causing the flair. I might be moving in a few months... That scares me to no end.

Honestly sometimes I feel like it will flair for no reason at all. RESEARCHING THINGS ON THE INTERNET IS THE WORST THING YOU CAN DO if you're currently suffering. Do not do it no matter how tempting it is! I repeat DO NOT DO IT!!!!

Q:Should I see a psyCHOLogist or a psyCHIAtrist?

A:Great question. Before you go to the mental health side of things, you should get a FULL lengthy medical workup with lots of blood tests. After you're clear on that side, then consider seeing a mental health professional. And...BOTH!!! Your counselor or psychologist will be responsible for the cognitive side of things; Trying to get to the root of the problem, talking with you about what makes you feel worse and what makes you feel better. Keep in mind, these doctors most of the time do not prescribe medication. They are there to help you get to the ROOT of the problem. If you can fix it there, GREAT! That's the way to go. There are many different methods of treating cognitively... so (as the TV commercials always say) talk to your doctor. Your psychiatrist (or nurse practitioner in some situations) will prescribe you medications if your psychologist deems it necessary.

Q:Will these symptoms stay with me forever?

A:One of my greatest hopes in life is to try to start a legitimate foundation to maybe one day have an answer to that question. But unfortunately at this moment, I don't know. No one really knows. Some people get rid of them eventually or they go almost completely away, while some people, like me, have a problem every now and then. But don't get sad about that. You're going to be fine! You're going to overcome whether you think you will or not right now, you're going to be successful.

When I first started coming to terms with DP when I started to get better, I realized that my dreams and my PURPOSE were too big for me to fall to this disorder. You are the exact same. I know you have something you love. Even if you don't have a clear path... You still have something you're passionate about. Everybody does. Think about that passion. You are put on this earth for a reason... And DP is not one of them. It might be considered a nuisance, but you can and WILL get over it.

Plus, you could have it much worse. I know everybody says that, but it's true. If you don't believe me, watch this video. It'll make your day much better. You're an overcomer!!!






My favorite part in this video is seeing Robin Roberts fist pump and have the biggest smile when she walks back into her apartment for the first time. That day I decided I was going to acknowledge the thoughts, let them pass, and live my dreams and my life is overwhelming. It feels like the biggest weight has been lifted off your shoulders. It's the greatest feeling in the entire world!!! I tear up every time I watch that part of the video.

xoxox! God Bless each and every one of you.

Feel free to email me anytime: [email protected]

It's not going to be easy. You're not going to wake up tomorrow and feel better. But you will. My hand on the bible, you will.

I'm always available to answer questions. I will try to keep tabs on this topic and forum as often as I can and offer any advice I can give!!! I'm so willing to help because I know when you're going through this, especially on a long term level, you are so desperate for someone, anyone who is feeling like you do. I'm going to do my best to answer every question and email to the best of my ability!


----------



## appleseed24 (Oct 9, 2013)

you are such an inspiration! I was thinking about you all day! (lol not in a creepy way) but just in a hopeful way 

One thing the DP world needs most is more success stories, and proof that you can recover and here is the proof, thank you.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Deeza said:


> Jesus christ..........
> 
> *TL;DR*


I second this


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Dios mio, what a cute guy  Very happy for you.


----------



## ScooterMBP (Nov 19, 2013)

Lakupiippu said:


> Jesus christ..........
> 
> *TL;DR*


What does that mean..? haha


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

ScooterMBP said:


> What does that mean..? haha


Give us the short and sweet version of it.


----------



## ScooterMBP (Nov 19, 2013)

Sike25 said:


> Give us the short and sweet version of it.


If you want a short and sweet version, I'm sure there are plenty more of them on this forum, in fact I know there are. I know when I was going through my worst, darkest time, hearing a complete story, from beginning to recovery, would really brighten my day. If you don't like to read or you think it's too long, don't read it. My intentions are nothing but good. As I said, I've been wanting to sit down and write a long, detailed account for several years. I hope there are some people who appreciate that.


----------



## smilingtogether (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't listen to them, they just want fast answers because they think there's a fast way to recover. THERE ISN'T. And if you think hating on this person for sharing something so intimate and personal like a full detailed story of his own is going to get you okay again it isn't. We all have a way out of this, you should be thanking this man for sharing with us. Assholes.


----------



## ScooterMBP (Nov 19, 2013)

You're welcome! I hope it helps somebody, anybody. I know how it feels to be in that dark hole.


----------



## regarrett (Dec 9, 2013)

This was awesome. Lol very long but I couldn't stop reading! You're very inspiring. And the brain tumer thing, I also did that. I'm on the road to recovery also and this just gave me and extra push to keep going, thank you!


----------



## technicolor (Dec 11, 2013)

I wanted to echo what others said about how incredibly inspiring your story is. It actually motivated me to sign up for an account on here just to comment, though I might participate on the site beyond this post later on.

A HUGE thanks for your extremely thorough essay on your experience! That is definitely pretty crazy that people would comment here just to complain about it being long. Sure, reading takes time, for some longer than others, but I don't get the complaints at all, as you're not forcing them to read what you wrote. Plus, this is a unique level of insight that you took the time to provide for selfless reasons that I feel is something to be quite grateful for, not the opposite!

I also appreciate the honesty about occasional flare-ups, as I feel that these flare-ups are something that can really discourage people and make it that much harder to stay out of the "dark hole." Associating them with normalcy as part of the recovery process or not meaning that your DP is going to come back full force is huge.

That's also super sweet that you've offered to be open to questions, etc.! Keep on living the dream, thanks again for your awesome post!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!

Exactly what I needed to read today...Im going through a really tough time lately and am losing hope..

I cant work a job, cant find any therapist who knows what im on about, and am struggling with medications....

This condition is very isolating and lonely....Your very brave to be fighting through it!

May I also say that your taste in football team is excellent...I married a girl from the USA (she lives with me in Ireland now) who introduced me to the Alabama Crimson Tide and following the team and watching the games is one of the things that makes my life worth living...I escape from my condition when watching the Tide Roll!

Although! I had a huge sinking feeling when Auburn returned THAT field goal 2 weeks ago...BUT! even though it was a sinking feeling it was a REAL! genuine feeling...Thank god for the CRIMSON TIDE!

Thanks again for your story! I wish you all the best!

Irish DP sufferer!


----------

